# Club looking for 4 members Talbot Cty



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 8, 2006)

407 acres in Talbot cty ga
QDM
The property has clear cut and select cut areas with 3 creeks. We have a camp 1.5 miles from the hunting property with electrical and water hook ups for campers.
We also have bath house that includes washer/dryer,microwave and freezer.
Our club is family oriented,women and  children are encouraged to hunt.
Dues are $520 and includes wife and minor children.
This amount covers power bill and food plots. 
deerhunter3670@yahoo.com
or 770-943-7758 before 9:00 pm


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 13, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 18, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt  need help.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jun 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TOXLEY (Jun 30, 2006)

*location*

whereabouts is talbot city


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 30, 2006)

talbot county is near the town of tallbotton. west of macon, north of columbus. hope this helps.


----------



## shunt (Jul 1, 2006)

where in talbot are you? how many people are there already? me and my pops are lookin for a place with a cabin so we can hunt more often..we have two other very honnest people who built our house who wanted to go into a lease with us..


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 3, 2006)

we are just off hwy 80 and pobiddy rd .we need 4 . and that will make 10. we do not have a cabin . but we have hookups for campers . and a bath house. hope this helps.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 6, 2006)

*ttt*

we will be on the land for work days. on the 15th and 16th of  july .


----------



## yellowhammer (Jul 9, 2006)

How many folks are in the club,that hunt?I`m looking for a club where my wife is welcome to camp and hunt,and where other wives are involved,also.Please PM me if you still have openings.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 9, 2006)

*hunting land*

pm is sent call me if any questions.  Allen 770-943-7758


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 14, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 20, 2006)

ttt with hope


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Jul 31, 2006)

*ttt*

TTT


----------



## bigfatboy (Aug 6, 2006)

are you still looking for members?


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Aug 6, 2006)

*yes i have 3 opening*

We have 3 opening .I will be showing the land this up coming saturday.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Aug 8, 2006)

*ttt*

we have 2 left. will be on land this saturday.


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Aug 9, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## deerhunter3670 (Aug 18, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

